# Some encouragement from a sufferer



## moneeky (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi all, I just wanted to share some of my recent experiences with IBS-d and medications, and hopefully give some hope; Something I had almost none of just a few weeks ago.My biggest symptom with IBS-d has been loud gurgles in my gut and trapped gas. Sometimes it sounds like corn popping and the other times, well I am not sure what to compare it to! I could live with the other symptoms of ibs but the unpredictable gurgles led to fear of social situations and avoidance in a big way. It also brought on anxiety and panic symtoms that sometimes felt like they would overwhelm me. In the last few weeks I was at the point of having gurgles off and on all day and was barely able to function.After having IBS for 6 years and trying immodium and bentyl in the past with no relief I found a new gi doc that prescribed Robinul (an anti-spasmodic). It seems to knock out the noises for the entire day, even when I am nervous about a meeting situation at work. I take it situationally and it stops the noises and the diarrea. I also noticed how I would experience diar with the spasms. My doc explained to me how it all happens because of the spasms in my lower intestines; when he did it made sense why I was so uncomfortable.I am also taking 20mgs of celexa daily and caltrate at each meal. I've been on this program for 5 weeks now, and I know I'm not cured but the gut noises have almost gone away completely and bowels are acting normal. I was near a physical and mental breakdown from this condition only a few weeks ago. Getting the spasms in my gut under control is whats stopping the loud relentless gurgles and allowing me to feel human again! Thank God for the right meds and a gi doc who finally cares. Its a day at a time journey with ibs and at least for now I am finally getting some relief..Monique.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Monique,I have really bad noises going on there too! I'm from N.Z. and am not familiar with the things you listed. I was put on Colofac last week by the doc (an antispasmodic) for the gas and gurgles but it hasn't helped at all. What is Celexa and Caltrate?


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

you should hear my intestines gurgling when they get going. Its really annoying.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i am on colofac. i hear rumbles at night especially.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I decidedto stop taking the colofac after a few weeks, it did nothing to stop the noises. I'm on paxil to see if a reduction in anxiety will stop them, but after 4 weeks, no change. I'm so upset about it, I feel like half my life has been taken from me having to cope with all the anxiety.


----------

